# PF Members Map



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Not sure whether everyone will want to do this but I thought I'd share it and see how popular it gets!

Anyway, with all the recent PF meets that have happened and with new ones being discussed all the time I thought it might be an idea to have a map of where everyone lived so that it would be easy to have a quick look and see where would be good central places for big groups to meet! With that in mind I've set up a map here

Pet Forum Members Map

It's based on google maps so dead easy to navigate (there are scrolling and zooming buttons on the left for anyone who hasn't used google maps before) and adding your location is dead simple on zeemaps:

Visit the above link and above the map there is a button which says 'additions'. If you click this a menu will drop down, and if you select the top option of 'Add Marker - Simple' it will bring up a little window to add your details. Under entry name I would say just stick your PF username and for location you can either stick your postcode in and hit 'submit' at the bottom. I know some people might be a bit uncomfortable giving away their location in that much detail so you can also click the 'click on a map location' which means you can drop a marker on the map wherever you want so you can put it 5 streets away from you if you would rather do that. You can also drag and drop the marker if you've put it in the wrong place! Once you've entered your postcode or dropped your marker on the map just hit the 'Submit' button at the bottom to save your entry.

It should now appear on the map, and if you click on the arrow a bubble will appear displaying your member name and the address of your marker. If you aren't happy with it then there is a little red x at the bottom right of the bubble which will delete that entry!

Once you're happy with it you can just leave the page and it should have saved your entry, there is no need to press any other 'save' buttons!

This idea may die a death quite quickly but I figured I'd set it up and see whether people want to do it or not! I'm already on there as the only marker so far, so anyone wanting to join me please do!

ETA: As suggested, any members under the age of 18 should probably seek permission from their parents/guardians before adding their location to the map! We don't want anyone getting in trouble!

==================================================

*IN THE INTEREST OF SAFETY, IF YOU ARE ON THE MAP BUT FEEL THAT YOU WOULD RATHER NOT BE OR WOULD LIKE YOUR POINTER MOVED TO A LESS SPECIFIC LOCATION, PLEASE PM ME AND I WILL BE HAPPY TO REMOVE YOUR ORIGINAL MARKER, ALLOWING YOU TO PLACE A NEW ONE IN YOUR CHOSEN SPOT*


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

what a great idea, maybe the rescue section could also use it if they ever need transport help from members


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Also if it prooves 2 b popular I reckon it should become a sticky so we can find it easily


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

thats a great idea  and definitely a sticky if it gets a few responses, would be lovely to find people in the same area


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im added  Its a good idea - Maybe just recommend that any under 18's check with there parents before adding so you dont accidentally give to much location info away .


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Added mine, not quite the exact location, but in the right area.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

francesandjon said:


> Added mine, not quite the exact location, but in the right area.


I used my old road which is in the same village lol


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I've just added my nearest town Whitley Bay rather than my address details


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm on I just put Stoke on Trent and it added me.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

added my rough location


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've added myself, just the city


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely idea,I've added mine.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i just put llanelli so i'm added


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm added


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Me too. All on my ownsome at the bottom end of the map at the mo


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im added  Its a good idea - Maybe just recommend that any under 18's check with there parents before adding so you dont accidentally give to much location info away .


I don't see you on the map! can everyone else see Milliepoochie?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Why can't people just put their location on their details, instead of some silly place like eg. "swinging on the lamp shade". I'm hoping no one is using this I've never seen it and I'm if some one is I'm sorry.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I've added its intersting to see who lives where but i'm nosy


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

added but i very much doubt anyone will be anywhere near me  ohhh the sadness


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

what a lovely idea 

I'm added, don't actually live in the centre of Brighouse, but close enough


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ditsy42 said:


> Yeah I've just added my nearest town Whitley Bay rather than my address details


Anyone wud still find you a mile off - just listen, then look for the ranting and raving loony in the street stomping aboot in PJ's!!!!!!!:smilewinkgrin:

With ya OH standing near silently :001_tt2:


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

Great idea. Norwich.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

So cute - got a widdle picture of Daisy on the beach.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've added us, we're near Norwich


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i tried to add mine but when i clicked submit it just cleared the entry form and didn`t put my marker on lol doesn`t like me


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Added mine


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

heehee done! Farted about with the colour until I found one I liked, then added a piccie of Lily and Branston on the ferry just so you know how to get to us!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Done it!!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

YAY it worked haha dunno why it decided to work that time but we`re on there now


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice, 
added!
thanks
best
D


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Great idea! Added myself


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

This needs to be sticky


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm added 

Although Buddy is not yet ready for a group walk


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> heehee done! Farted about with the colour until I found one I liked, then added a piccie of Lily and Branston on the ferry just so you know how to get to us!!


Mine's supposed to be purple but looks more of a washed out pink to me:001_huh:


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, didn't think it would be this popular but thanks everyone!It might be an idea to have this as a sticky, especially when the forum springs into action to save some dogs at the last minute again!



Happy Paws said:


> Why can't people just put their location on their details, instead of some silly place like eg. "swinging on the lamp shade". I'm hoping no one is using this I've never seen it and I'm if some one is I'm sorry.


I know what you mean but even if everyone put their proper location on their profile there still isn't an easy, convenient way to see where everyone is. If you wanted to see who was nearby you would have to trawl through everyones profiles to find other "Manchester"s or "Kent"s. Even if you did have a list, visualising it on a map like this makes organising events or dog transport much easier for everyone involved.

Like I said, if people didn't want to use it then I wouldn't expect them to. The whole thing is optional, I just thought it might help bring a few members together to let their dogs have new playmates!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Mine's supposed to be purple but looks more of a washed out pink to me:001_huh:


Well it's got to be right hasn't it!! Mine went from red to a little sunflower to dark green to pale green and then to bright green!!! Good to see others are adding colour to the map too


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Im on there, not many people near me


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im on there now


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm on. Sure we did this before


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Added mine.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I'm on. Sure we did this before


we did but maybe like they say this one could be a sticky 

Just off to put mine on


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm trying.....keeps saying I live in Pennsylvania!!! :huh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, after throwing a temper tantrum it listened to me and I'm on there in more or less the right place


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I'm trying.....keeps saying I live in Pennsylvania!!! :huh:


Last time there were people living in the sea 
If it becomes a sticky should it be moved to general so the non doggy people see it?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I like this idea because my geography is so rubbish, I can look at ther map & it makes more sense than the little location boxes on the right hand side of posts


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Last time there were people living in the sea
> If it becomes a sticky should it be moved to general so the non doggy people see it?


Might be a good idea. The reason I went for the dog forum originally is because 1) it's the only one I really use, and 2) I didn't think people would get together for a cat-based meet. Don't think the kitties would actually like it as much as the dogs would!

When do we consider it becoming a sticky? We're at 43 members on the map now, so maybe at 100? 



simplysardonic said:


> I like this idea because my geography is so rubbish, I can look at ther map & it makes more sense than the little location boxes on the right hand side of posts


I'm the same! I know my geography reasonably well but I still find myself sneaking over to google maps to look up "Rugby" or "East Midlands", just so I can picture it!



Lilb said:


> We live in the same town! Never thought there'd be anyone else on here from Rugby.


It's not even a day old and we have a result!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm on now, and apparently the only one from sheffield


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> im on there now


You're not to far from me. Fancy meeting up sometime?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You're not to far from me. Fancy meeting up sometime?


:blushing: that sounds good, but be warned im shy :blush:


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm on now...mind you, I don't _actually_ live in Holyrood park...LOL


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

rottiemum said:


> I'm on now...mind you, I don't _actually_ live in Holyrood park...LOL


You mean you're not the guy sleeping on the bench under a pile of news papers


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

rottiemum said:


> I'm on now...mind you, I don't _actually_ live in Holyrood park...LOL


Only part time? 

I think this is a fab idea!! I've put Dino and me on


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

I think I've added myself twice.


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You mean you're not the guy sleeping on the bench under a pile of news papers


LOL, nope, not me


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

think im on!......the only way is essex.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Me too. All on my ownsome at the bottom end of the map at the mo


You now have company although we are all on top of each other... never realised how close we were :lol:


----------



## SidGnome (Aug 25, 2011)

What a great idea - I've already discovered someone on here who lives near to me :smilewinkgrin: I don't seem to be on there yet, but I have only just joined.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Another thing the map will be useful for is arranging meet ups  (sorry if someone's already mentioned that!)


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> I think I've added myself twice.





Buster's Mummy said:


> You now have company although we are all on top of each other... never realised how close we were :lol:


As I made the map in the first place I have been doing some housekeeping on it. Some members managed to add themselves more than once (someone did 5 times! ) and there are a few people who are right on top of each other (entering the same location, like a city name) so I've been deleting double posts and shifting same location people slightly so that each entry can be seen individually


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> As I made the map in the first place I have been doing some housekeeping on it. Some members managed to add themselves more than once (someone did 5 times! )


If that was me it didn't seem to be doing anything so I just kept clicking harder


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

hawksport said:


> If that was me it didn't seem to be doing anything so I just kept clicking harder


I think you were on 2 or 3 times. We have a new leader though as I've just seen someone with 9 entries  I wont name names though 

54 Members now on the map  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> shifting same location people slightly so that each entry can be seen individually


I know as a Cornish bird I am very offended that I appear to be in Devon. There is a huge river separating us. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

hawksport said:


> If that was me it didn't seem to be doing anything so I just kept clicking harder


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

i did mine a few times lol

Hopeing i managed to delete the rest :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im on there so you can all stalk me now


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hawksport said:


> If that was me it didn't seem to be doing anything so I just kept clicking harder


now that is something i would do ..... but i didnt


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

My OH just said 'oh god why do you have a map up', 

I usually get maps up when im looking into rescuing an animal and seeing how far it is  ive told him not to worry THIS time


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im on whoop  
Can you edit later tho? No photos on this comp


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Im on whoop
> Can you edit later tho? No photos on this comp


Yep you can edit them, I changed my blobby from the crappy & disappointing purple it was to black


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> now that is something i would do ..... but i didnt


What?  You used self control??

*Checks MB's temperature*

:lol:


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> As I made the map in the first place I have been doing some housekeeping on it. Some members managed to add themselves more than once (someone did 5 times! ) and there are a few people who are right on top of each other (entering the same location, like a city name) so I've been deleting double posts and shifting same location people slightly so that each entry can be seen individually


 thanks, wasn't a good idea to try doing it on the iPad.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep you can edit them, I changed my blobby from the crappy & disappointing purple it was to black


Yes i figured it out.. also changed from that poor excuse of a purple :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Added Kilo and I - although we are moving soon!! .


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

feeling a bit lonely  

maybe I'll add some imaginary friends!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Added Kilo and I - although we are moving soon!! .


Oooh I didn't realise you lived so close to my mum and dad, watch out though cos my mum kept going on about how much she loved Kilo after we met you  heehee


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I've added me


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> What?  You used self control??
> 
> *Checks MB's temperature*
> 
> :lol:


it does happen sometimes ...... not often but occasionally yes :001_tt2:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Done  not many in the Midlands  xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I added myself too


----------



## s4simo (Mar 27, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> thanks, wasn't a good idea to try doing it on the iPad.


We are on too, but not easy on an iPad :cursing:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

added myself...but i am so alone


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

s4simo said:


> We are on too, but not easy on an iPad :cursing:


Frustrating isn't it.  modern technology, doesn't always make things easier.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm on *waves*


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Idea :thumbup:

I've added myself


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've added me


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

added!  Lovely idea.


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm the only one from Ireland to do it so far!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

ive added my rough location.. i dont actually live in the shopping centre


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

mstori said:


> ive added my rough location.. i dont actually live in the shopping centre


Aw, that could be soooo much fun though!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, that could be soooo much fun though!


wouldnt it.. if it wasnt the galleries which is my local shopping centre.. known for the sausage roll charva babies lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

mstori said:


> wouldnt it.. if it wasnt the galleries which is my local shopping centre.. known for the sausage roll charva babies lol


Sounds like a lovely place!!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Sounds like a lovely place!!!


oh it is!!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm on and have Harley Bear just up the road!!!

Still pretty lonely in the Wild West Midlands though


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Just managed to add myself. :thumbup1: Need to lay down now!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

There must be more Beds' Hert's and Buck's people on PF lol come on lets see where you all are! 

Hopefully this will continue to pick up over the next few weeks  A brilliant idea


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay, I have a sticky!!

I'm away at a wedding this weekend but when I get back to a pc I'll do some housekeeping on the map incase there are any new double posts!


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

hawksport said:


> If that was me it didn't seem to be doing anything so I just kept clicking harder


Could of been me! when I clicked submit it kept clearing the data and removing the marker!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thats me added. decided i would live in one of the nearby parks hehe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

Ducky said:


> thats me added. decided i would live in one of the nearby parks hehe.


I didn't realise how far away Scotland was 

That's just too far


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Oooh, what a good idea! Have added meself- and also- BWAhahahaha! We are EVERYWHERE! and that's, what? not even 10% of vaguely active members? woah!


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I forgot to come back and say I put myself on the other day. It's very lonely in my little part of Wales :crying: apart from Axl and Max who are about an hour's drive away.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

There are quite a few Yorkshire peeps near me.  I've added myself too.


----------



## ldr (Apr 19, 2011)

Great idea, have added myself  All alone in Bracknell at the moment, though I know there are some other PF members nearby!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

added myself. Nonnie you are the nearest to me only 5 mins away practically


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

I've added myself. I'm a big yellow blob near Ipswich


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I didn't realise how far away Scotland was
> 
> That's just too far


i require a "dislike" button


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm on, but it's very lonesome down my neck of the woods, no other members for miles & miles!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I added my term time location, just not home, but found a couple people near my home 

ldr and Emmy333 are within a 20 min drive, and Nonnie and Sarybeagle are within 30


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Added myself too but it's very lonely near me! Noone for aaaaages :crying:


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

kaz25 said:


> Added myself too but it's very lonely near me! Noone for aaaaages :crying:


Don't feel bad, there's only three of us in Canada.


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

Just added myself  Can see my horse on the satellite view lol slightly weird.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great Idea, Ive added me on to my closest town.

I have also added Wellidogs as a Candle! So maybe if other members are part of a rescue centre we could add them to the map as a candle?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Told me I needed a key to unlock it


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DT said:


> Told me I needed a key to unlock it


omg did they lock u dt!!

open in new tab, it did that to me the first time


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I added me


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I've put mesen on.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I put myself on there


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

added a nearby location


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm added (it is better if you just put in your city rather than our actual postcode/address for safety reasons!!!). Not that fond of this map system I have to say though because it only shows you one marker per location (eg there are 3 of us that have obviously just put in "Edinburgh" and you can only see one of us on it at a time!). Other forum map systems I've seen previously are better, might be worth investigating?


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> I'm added (it is better if you just put in your city rather than our actual postcode/address for safety reasons!!!). Not that fond of this map system I have to say though because it only shows you one marker per location (eg there are 3 of us that have obviously just put in "Edinburgh" and you can only see one of us on it at a time!). Other forum map systems I've seen previously are better, might be worth investigating?


Dont use city as location, i just put my marker in a random location in Birmingham so its just as safe as just putting your city in.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Set_Nights said:


> I'm added (it is better if you just put in your city rather than our actual postcode/address for safety reasons!!!). Not that fond of this map system I have to say though because it only shows you one marker per location (eg there are 3 of us that have obviously just put in "Edinburgh" and you can only see one of us on it at a time!). Other forum map systems I've seen previously are better, might be worth investigating?


I've been doing some housekeeping as it grows. I've been deleting multiple posts and in places where more than one person has put the same location, I've shifted them all to the side slightly so you can see it better. I admit when I had the idea I didn't spend ages looking for other options, but zeemaps ticked the most boxes for what I wanted from it. It certainly isn't the best but it does the job!  I haven't done any tidying up for a while though so I need to go take another look tomorrow!

As for the security, a postcode on its own doesn't present that much of an issue but I do appreciate that some people wouldn't feel comfortable putting that much detail in. My suggestion would have been a local dog walking park or something else local that isn't necessarily your house or street, because if you've got 10 people putting in "london", they could all be miles apart, whereas a few of them might all live 10 minutes from one park and could arrange to walk together!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

added mine  well the town.. omg people actually live here.. hello


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Added mine and we're pretty lonely down this neck of the woods - only three of us!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Added mine and we're pretty lonely down this neck of the woods - only three of us!


Last time I checked there were only 3 of us where I am too


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Last time I checked there were only 3 of us where I am too


No one's gonna wanna come and walk wiv us! :cryin:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> No one's gonna wanna come and walk wiv us! :cryin:


Just realised, you're only a couple of counties away, in global terms we're practically next door neighbours


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Just realised, you're only a couple of counties away, in global terms we're practically next door neighbours


Ha ha neighbours if we have a plane  took me ages to find you, been all over the place! 

How come pupcakes has a flower and Nonnie a candle - I want one!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Ha ha neighbours if we have a plane  took me ages to find you, been all over the place!
> 
> How come pupcakes has a flower and Nonnie a candle - I want one!!!


Hmm I wondered that too, maybe you have to create an account on there to get more choices of markers


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Ahhh..................so that's their secret eh? :sneaky2:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Ahhh..................so that's their secret eh? :sneaky2:


I might be wrong, it's a guess, don't go joining & then come to cyber strangle me when you find out I might have told a porky:scared:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've added my location too!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I might be wrong, it's a guess, don't go joining & then come to cyber strangle me when you find out I might have told a porky:scared:


Couldn't....................too far to travel, lol!


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

added my location


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Where are all the Hampshire hogs?


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

This is genius, i added mine


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oops! can't find mine!  but i think i put it in three times! haha!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Added! :thumbup: not fare from where i really live!


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

I've added mine, only person is Cornwall which is a bit of a suprise


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

samblack said:


> I've added mine, only person is Cornwall which is a bit of a suprise


There are a few members from Cornwall - however not everyone has added themselves to the map.


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Fleur said:


> There are a few members from Cornwall - however not everyone has added themselves to the map.


Oooh, I'll have to look out for them


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

samblack said:


> Oooh, I'll have to look out for them


I'm from Cornwall but SE Cornwall - Caradon way


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh and Sue&harvey. We both live the correct side of the River Tamar...


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Took me a while, but i added it in the end!


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Oh and Sue&harvey. We both live the correct side of the River Tamar...




hehe


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Added :thumbup:


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Just found this sticky - great idea


----------



## Hydra (Sep 22, 2011)

Just added myself... I'm sure there's more people in the Preston area? I feel all lonely


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in Gloucester while at uni, in Blackburn when visiting my bf, and on the Hants/Surrey/Berks border when home


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

ive added mine. i can safely say im the only one completely by myself with no one surounding me lol country bumpkin me


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

Added!

Great idea.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats fab. It should be forwarded by everyone to try and get the whole forum on the map!


----------



## staffy112 (Oct 30, 2011)

There seems to be alot more people up north lol


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Just added myself.... and im the only one in Spain... :


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Added - great idea thanks


----------



## Cumberland Jan (Dec 9, 2011)

Not very computer literate, daughter on holiday! But I would really like to go on the map I think it's a great idea. I'm Carlisle Cumberland and have just returned to area after many years. Thanks C'land Jan


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Just put mine on!!!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

added my location.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just added my location


----------



## Obzocky (Jan 1, 2012)

Very interesting to see where everyone seems to be clustered, didn't think there'd be that many Cumbrians around, we're normally pretty thin on the ground.


----------



## Ponge69 (Mar 4, 2012)

Im on,

Great idea!

Ponge69


----------



## bizz2894 (Feb 20, 2012)

Added my location


----------



## Dogs4Evar (Mar 7, 2012)

Good idea. Putting it in now.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

just bumping this , theres loads on it now


----------



## Mophie (Sep 20, 2011)

Just put myself on it and it appears one member lives literally round the corner lol


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Added myself, nice to see some other members close by!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Added mine


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a really good idea IMO!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

done! how exciting!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah people live near me D:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum (May 18, 2011)

done  ..... not too many people my way


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am officially on the map


----------



## Frogger77 (May 5, 2012)

Done, a few people nearby will need to do some more investigating


----------



## lindr76 (May 6, 2012)

added us!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just added my general area as well.


----------



## shamans (Jun 15, 2012)

added 


Farthest away from you guys and first one in Pakistan


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have added mine brilliant idea. 

Viv xx


----------



## Poppys Sister (Jul 10, 2012)

Added - great idea


----------



## Luap (Jul 13, 2012)

Just added to the map.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

didnt see this before. have added us.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Added.. see it's really sparcely populated up here in the North East!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

added but apparently im the only one on the map


----------



## Painted Lady (Aug 8, 2012)

Just added Spud and I, seems we're pretty lonely over in our bit of North Wales


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Done. So, if you see me, please say, "Hello!"


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

Done it. 

Only been a member for 12 months, bout time eh??


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Added my location


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I've addeed myself too


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Added myself!  It's taken me long enough! :laugh:


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I added myself to the map.


----------



## Ben the Westie (May 9, 2012)

Just added my location to the map. Bit sad to see that there aren't any other dogs anywhere near. Oh well, let's hope more people use it.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

added to map


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Joining in- shamelessly! We have 2 places- one in the UK and one in Belgium, so I added them both.
Hope that's okay!

Also big high-fives to the doggies and their people-slaves in my area- as well as to those in my (very much missed) home-"town" Glasgow 

This is a great idea, by the way!


Edit: Oh no, I hate starting a new page! :S


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm being thick. Where is the map


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

tanglewood3 said:


> I'm being thick. Where is the map


Ah! You're near me!! 

The link is in the OP post on the first page... I think that's what you're asking...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've just added myself, there are a few members who are very nearby


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

finally figured out how,.. and added myself


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I have just added myself, what a great thread! 

I don't really live in the country park but its near me  lol 

xx


----------



## Malkam (Feb 13, 2013)

hey guys do you know this course DOG_TRAINING ?? ebook-pdf plus 9 video i think it is


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

added me to bury, manchester in lavender


(with permission)
xxx


----------



## kazters (Jul 31, 2010)

added mine but not really anyone else as far north as me


----------



## Polarbear2008 (Apr 3, 2013)

We are added too...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Just added us )

In Glasgow and our holiday home in Aviemore (doggie heaven) :smile:


----------



## Gertbigone (Dec 28, 2012)

Added my location


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

alyssa_liss said:


> added my rough location


i live in a rough location too


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooh how interesting! 
Just added ourselves onto this


----------



## Spirited (May 20, 2013)

Theres me added. What a neat thing.


----------



## daross (Aug 24, 2013)

We are added too now


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Fab idea - added me and puppygirl in London!


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

Added my location marker to the map!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

theres only two people that live near me  i'll add my location though


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

There's only one near me


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

No room left in GB


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> No room left in GB


Zoom in  then you can place a maker in the vicinity you live


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Can seem to add myself either can't see where it says additions lol


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ive added not many near me


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

button50 said:


> Ive added not many near me


You're not that far from me Button.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Ditsy42 said:


> what a great idea, maybe the rescue section could also use it if they ever need transport help from members


Have only just read this thread but what a great idea. If any rescue members need a lift in my area, please let me know. I'd be more than happy to help


----------



## TheRedStuff (Jul 7, 2014)

Just added myself. No one anywhere near me


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

Added myself, more people near me than I would have expected


----------



## Labradoodlemad (Aug 17, 2014)

Great idea........ I have subscribed!!! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish more people were in London


----------



## Winterwolfwitch (Jan 30, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I wish more people were in London


I'd say London is plenty full as is 

First one in Blackburn... Yay me?


----------



## Aaleigha (Aug 27, 2012)

I am on put my town on the other person from my town has not posted for so long I dont think they are a forum member now but and havent enough posts to send a pm - such a shame


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Winterwolfwitch said:


> I'd say London is plenty full as is
> 
> First one in Blackburn... Yay me?


Haha yes maybe but we must live in the least doggy place - we hardly ever see any around.

It's a good job we go away to countryside quite a bit to visit family else poor Troy would never see a friend ever!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Just added us  Great idea, can't believe I haven't noticed this before now.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Added myself 
Looks like there are people near me.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Haha yes maybe but we must live in the least doggy place - we hardly ever see any around.
> 
> It's a good job we go away to countryside quite a bit to visit family else poor Troy would never see a friend ever!


Whereabouts in London are you?


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

WhippetyAmey said:


> I wish more people were in London


Your marker isn't too far from mine  however it does say cambridgeshire  lol

It also says McWillow is near me.... but I thought she was in another country? confused by this map lol or else I'm thinking of someone else


----------



## Frankie457 (Jan 1, 2015)

Added mine, quite surprised there weren't more nearby??? oxfordshire seems quiet............


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

I added myself on here.

I am on my Todd


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

L/C said:


> Whereabouts in London are you?


I'm near Brixton so down south although we generally go all over with Troy to walk him 



SageFemme said:


> Your marker isn't too far from mine  however it does say cambridgeshire  lol
> 
> It also says McWillow is near me.... but I thought she was in another country? confused by this map lol or else I'm thinking of someone else


Haha I used to live in Cambridgeshire.. I've moved now (and miss it!) Londonbound now!


----------

